#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Mikrotik vale a pena?

## sacrlet

Boa noite,

Trabalho com mikrotik a um tempo , e gostaria de saber se vale a pena investir no curso para a certificação.Em que tipo de ambientes ela é valorizada, ou se vale a pena adiar e estudar para a CCNA?

----------


## Genis

faz o CCNA 1/2/3/4 primeiro, depois vc tira a certificação, porque o CCNA vai ajudar muito mesmo.

----------


## sacrlet

Obrigado pela resposta,

Na verdade nunca trabalhei com cisco , é possível aproveitar algum conceito do Routeros para o uso do sistema da Cisco?Ou seria como aprender do zero?

----------


## Genis

aprender so zero, não é tanto do sistema operacional mais como que funciona os IP /30 /29 /24 assim por diante as novas tecnologias do IPv6.

----------


## Ranieri

A principal diferença é que VC não aprende a mexer com produto mas VC aprende o conceito com CCNA. ESTUDE pelo canal "academiadoip" no YouTube. O conceito do MK vem do conceito do Linux. Conhecendo os dois vc fica fera em redes não na marca a ou b.

----------


## sacrlet

Obrigado pelas respostas pessoal.

----------

